
Plivo launches Zentrunk – Enterprise grade SIP trunking - justin
http://zentrunk.plivo.com/?ref=hackernews
======
bevenky
Founder of Plivo here.

Zentrunk is our SIP Trunking service that provides you global coverage for
making and receiving outbound and inbound voice calls using your current cloud
or on-premise communications infrastructure (FreeSWITCH, Asterisk, Cisco Call
manager, Microsoft Lync, Skype for Business etc.).

Whether you’re looking to add a high capacity carrier that can support your
growth, or increase coverage and phone number inventory, Zentrunk can get you
started instantly. No minimum spends, carrier negotiations or long-term
contracts to maintain, Zentrunk lets you provision SIP Trunks instantly
through our user interface or via our API. We are list pricing this very
aggressively with further discounts at volume.

E.g (Prices in US start at)

$0.0062/min for outbound calls to local number $0.0030/min for inbound calls
on a local $0.45 for a US local phone number

~~~
newman314
Any plans for SRTP/ZRTP support?

Any key differentiators from say Flowroute/Twilio that I should consider?

Thanks.

~~~
bevenky
Yes we already support SRTP and TLS. I have no specific inputs about any
specific providers but check out what makes us different here:

[http://www2.plivo.com/zentrunk.html#quality](http://www2.plivo.com/zentrunk.html#quality)

------
rdl
Wow, awesome. Of all the telco to Internet interface companies I've
encountered, Plivo is probably the best.

(SIP trunk quality makes a huge difference. I've been stuck using a
Packet8/8x8 number for a while and it is horrible.)

~~~
pw
Better than Twilio?

------
rukugu
I signed up for Plivo a couple days ago. It's perfect, best I have seen so far

------
ciberperro
When will you open sign-up? Form is not there.

~~~
bevenky
There is a form for beta access at the end of the page. Sign up there and we
will get you setup.

~~~
ciberperro
Oh, I see now. It doesn't appear on my Firefox 45.0 browser :)

------
JackPoach
There are much better/cheaper alternatives, like Bitrix24 -
[https://www.bitrix24.com/alternatives/free-plivo-
alternative...](https://www.bitrix24.com/alternatives/free-plivo-
alternative.php)

Twilio is still the king, though it gets pricey fast.

